# Hm



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Wishful thinking on your part. I find it interesting that the thread was shut down upon your last idiotic post. You wishing me dead certainly shows the extent you would go to in order to quieten the truth about you deer chasers. Quite telling:thumbs_do That same mentality your chronies use for dogs at the end of season won't work on me. Sorry to ruin your day.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

Moonkryket said:


> Wishful thinking on your part. I find it interesting that the thread was shut down upon your last idiotic post. You wishing me dead certainly shows the extent you would go to in order to quieten the truth about you deer chasers. Quite telling:thumbs_do That same mentality your chronies use for dogs at the end of season won't work on me. Sorry to ruin your day.


ok im confused,where did hm say he wished you dead? what extent are you talking about? he stated a fact of life,you are appently up in years,maybe retired and enjoying life,but you,me,and everybody on this web site only have so much time on this earth before being called to the big hunting camp in the sky.you cant honestly believe that anyone would want you dead to "quiet the truth". sounds like a hollywood movie or a soap opra.i guess you are retired and pobably watch toooooo much matlock.its ok though nobody thinks you are that important


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Man, I won't get any sleep tonight!!!!*

You and your budddy HM will do anything to turn the focus from deer chasers to even people's age. I could outlive both of you. My grandfather and father lived to 94 so that gives me 28 more years. You could get run over by a truck today and so could I. Just shows how assinine HM and many deer chasers' thought procresses are I, and other property owners, in SE VA are not going to let up until private property is actually private property and BTW, some of them are in their late 20's and early 30's. Sorry you are confused. I'm not.

Posted by your buddy HM:

"*Your 67yrs old. In no time soon will deer chasing with hounds end. You will be 6ft under the ground soon enough. Please enjoy what time you have and smell the flowers and your surroundings. Your whining and bickering has to stop". *

If that leaves you confused, says a lot about you.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

moonkryket said:


> you and your budddy hm will do anything to turn the focus from deer chasers to even people's age. I could outlive both of you. My grandfather and father lived to 94 so that gives me 28 more years. You could get run over by a truck today and so could i. Just shows how assinine hm and many deer chasers' thought procresses are:d i, and other property owners, in se va are not going to let up until private property is actually private property and btw, some of them are in their late 20's and early 30's. Sorry you are confused. I'm not.
> 
> Posted by your buddy hm:
> 
> ...


again i ask you where does it say he wished you dead.

BUT I GUESS I CAN SAY NOW YOU WISHED I WAS RUN OVER BY A TRUCK...........TO HIDE THE TRUTH OF THE ANTI'S HELL BENT ON ENDING MY HOUND HUNTING.THAT IS OF COURSE USING YOUR TRAIN OF THOUGHT.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Looks like property owners in NC*

are also confronted with the deer chasing fiasco. I wonder if all those land owners are also old and getting ready to die?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*My age has nothing to do with deer chasing*

Protecting my property and privacy does. 

I can't imagin throwing off on an 85 year old (even older than me , telling him he would be in the ground soon enough and that would take care of "my" problem. That's low life for sure. You will understand that one day................if you live long enough.

I have to go now...................getting a late start today on running my daily 5 miles


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

Ive read several post from you on this site critsizing young peoples age,but when someone says somthing about yours its not ok,man you beat all.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

moonkryket said:


> telling him he would be in the ground soon enough and that would take care of "my" problem.


i dont recall that as being his post,maybe thats why you cant get anything done,you make up crap as you go......add a little to the front.......add a little the back and shazam a whole diffrent post.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Hope I can add some reason to this. I have been in and around hound hunting for small game and furbearers ever since I was in the cradle. The amount of time effort and energy that true hounds men put into their animals is no less than any non-hound hunter and the time effort and energy that is put into their scouting and preparation of their equipment and research. 

That being said...any man who finds it appropriate to just sit along a road and let the deer be driven to him should seriously consider what image he is portraying of our noble sport. As I said I have a great respect for true hound hunters but not just deer chasers. It is an art and needs to be almost an obsession to have fine hunting hounds, please represent that as appropriate


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Jc,*

Finally,............sensible words...................now if you can just find a way to keep those hounds and their owners off private property.

chuckshaser, so you've done some digging on my posts. How flattering 2 things I'd like for you to try to understand. 

Private property rights - Those that have private property are NOT going away

BTW, with age, normally comes wisdom from experience. One cannot truly appreciate that until he's reached some mature years in life. That does not mean younger people are stupid. What's amazing to me is how some can go so far in life and still exhibit little or no sign of wisdom, logic or understanding of others' rights. If that shoe fits........................


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

One has to be young and dumb before they can be old and wise...the difference between a young fool and an young punk is the punk has no respect for his seniors...I myself have just reached an age where I learned...drum roll please....that I DON'T know everything


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*That's the truth*

And back to the deer chasing thing, I've been around long enough to see how the so called tradition of deer hound "hunting" (chasing) has evolved and I know for a fact, many of the younger, still wet behing the ears deer chasers are a different mindset from those of the same age 20 to 30 years ago. There WAS some respect for private property then that's hard to find now, plus the fact that there ever growing numbers of people living on smaller tracts of land out in the counties now that expect respect for the privacy they bought and paid for.................a recipe for disaster because they typically get no respect. For those that stand up for their rights, typically get nails thrown in their driveways and, in some cases, worse than that. It can only have one ultimate end. Right is right and then there are those on the other side. The law will eventually make it right one way or other.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

For all that read the above "so called facts" by the above poster:

Dog hunters in Virginia are not like the way he states, in fact the vast, vast majority do not act this way. The study that was created last year made a lot of clubs and hounds-men stand up and represent themselves and educate others about the sport of using dogs to chase game in the state in a responsible and law abiding manner. When another hunter, such as the original poster doesn't like a legal means of pursuing game in Virginia, they resort to all kind of lies and propaganda. I do believe that he may have a serious problem with a neighboring landowner or hunt club next to his property, however classifying all hunters in Virginia that use dogs for hunting dear is totally reckless and false. The fact of the matter is that he needs to get the Virginia Game Department involved in the matter, instead of using all the so called violations on his property as a story book to further his agenda of BANNING a legal way of hunting in Virginia. If you research his post you will find that there is a lot of racist remarks about young hunters, there education and for that matter a whole lot of BASHING in general. Far, far back in one of his post I am sure that he will restate that he has call the Game Department and they are turning there heads at what is going on on his property.:mg: Which I do not believe for one moment. So, get some :happy1: and read on, because if you have not noticed or not this is an never ending story with this poster....................:thumbs_do


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

MTNHunt said:


> For all that read the above "so called facts" by the above poster:
> 
> Dog hunters in Virginia are not like the way he states, in fact the vast, vast majority do not act this way. The study that was created last year made a lot of clubs and hounds-men stand up and represent themselves and educate others about the sport of using dogs to chase game in the state in a responsible and law abiding manner. When another hunter, such as the original poster doesn't like a legal means of pursuing game in Virginia, they resort to all kind of lies and propaganda. I do believe that he may have a serious problem with a neighboring landowner or hunt club next to his property, however classifying all hunters in Virginia that use dogs for hunting dear is totally reckless and false. The fact of the matter is that he needs to get the Virginia Game Department involved in the matter, instead of using all the so called violations on his property as a story book to further his agenda of BANNING a legal way of hunting in Virginia. If you research his post you will find that there is a lot of racist remarks about young hunters, there education and for that matter a whole lot of BASHING in general. Far, far back in one of his post I am sure that he will restate that he has call the Game Department and they are turning there heads at what is going on on his property.:mg: Which I do not believe for one moment. So, get some :happy1: and read on, because if you have not noticed or not this is an never ending story with this poster....................:thumbs_do


Nice try. I hunted with one of the members of SAC in his club for several years. I have in his own words on emails he sent that he admitted to training illegally on deer out of season for the last 10 years. He goes on ot state that the adjoining clubs also train out of season. That's 3 of of 3 clubs that he admits do it. This is one of your own stating this. Then there was the hound that didn't run that was shot. I saw the dog. So the only a few is just another line of crapola. And most don't want it banned or ended just RTR stopped and hounds on others lands stopped. Just restore property rights for landowners and others that don't want in on dog chasing. 

To add I went to the mountains this year to spring gobbler hunt. I get there and what do I hear? Hounds running and then shots. Have it on video too. So what exactly were they shooting then? Just goes to show it's much more widespread and common that some claim.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

the guys in the mountains,were they deer chasers?

i invite you to post the names of the clubs that you know about that do the things you say they do.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> the guys in the mountains,were they deer chasers?
> 
> i invite you to post the names of the clubs that you know about that do the things you say they do.


How about this. This is a piece from an email from a SAC member before SAC. 



> But, we can't do anything about *Neighborhood* and *Farmers *hunt club running their dogs all summer long which end up on the farm constantly. Regardless of what they do, we are not going to add to the problem. The dog owners reluctantly wait until either Saturday night or Sunday to exercise the dogs. Both of which are a major inconvenience to us.


So that's 3 including the admission of his own club.

Here's some more from the SAC mouthpiece.


> ...........We only ran dogs at the farm prior to deer season *3 times this year*. That is the *least we have ever done it in* the *10 years* we have been there. Back when all the dog owners use to run dogs every Saturday night from September 1st to hunting season, XXXXXXXXX killed .................


and it goes on to talk about a deer taken. As if that cancels out and makes it all ok.

Have the emails including headers and reply info, ID numbers, times etc.

Of course no matter what anyone has it doesn't count. I bet on any given Saturday night during late Sept to the week before opening day general gun I can within and hour locate hounds running deer in any of the SE VA counties. Want to take me up on it?


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

ok so we have 
1.neiborhood hunt club?
2.farmers hunt club
3.woodhaven?????? aint that the "sac" memebers club???? its ok you can us his name we all know who he is. we have all seen your emails back and forth.not needed now, just a list of club names is all im asking so i can get a count. 

oh....you never answered my question about the mountain boys,they deer chasers too????


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Look guys*

I'm not going to argue with bone heads anymore but I will say this, mtn is FOS as a Christmas turkey. Calling me "racist" proves my point. HM hinted that I'm old enough to die soon so his problems will go away. Deer chasing will end before I go to the happy hunting grounds and I'm sure there won't be a bunch of yapping azzed deer chasing dogs there 

So, from now on I'll only post my experiences as a PG country land owner, with photos when possible, and you 3 can rest assured those in our government and law enforcment positions are also getting them. Stay tuned. I will be posting more truthful stuff that will have you gnashing your teeth. The truth will win over BS, arrogance and ignorance and, from what I've seen, that's all you 3 have to argue with.  Your "tradition" of intrusion is in jeopardy.


----------



## chuckl (May 19, 2009)

ok whatever. just add the club/clubs you have problems with to the list please.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*You'd like that wouldn't you?*

I've picked nails out of my driveway for 6 years now. Every nail I've picked up is in a bucket on my back porch as a reminder. I'm going to wrap them in Christmas paper and send them back to the owners...............at the appropriate time............if I don't die first


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

chuckl said:


> ok so we have
> 1.neiborhood hunt club?
> 2.farmers hunt club
> 3.woodhaven?????? aint that the "sac" memebers club???? its ok you can us his name we all know who he is. we have all seen your emails back and forth.not needed now, just a list of club names is all im asking so i can get a count.
> ...


No the mountains aren't chasing deer. Was a slower chase that didn't cover as much ground as a deer typically does. But they did shoot something and the barking stopped after the shots. So what was it? 


I'm not naming names so you can give that thought up.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

If the problem is dogs on your private property, why not just shoot the dang dogs when they are on your land?? I'm not sure about your state, but here it is fully with in your rights to do so.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*The dogs are not the problem*

it's the dunce owners, but we are working on that. 

It's interesting that you are from SC. I hunt in the Hemmingway SC area from time to time during their chasing season and I've yet to hear a dog running a deer. I heard that some of the chasing clubs had been sued by land owners and the deer chasing has changed since then. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------

